

Google Apps Marketplace Launches At Google Campfire One - babyshake
http://techcrunch.com/2010/03/09/google-campfire-one-event/

======
pie
Of course... right when I was getting ready to launch a site meant to evolve
into an app marketplace. Leave it to Google's serendipitous timing.

Fortunately this is a complex space with plenty of room for competition and
complementary services.

~~~
robryan
I'd imagine with building into such a space on the back of apples success
you'd be expecting some competition for the big players.

------
bretpiatt
I like the OpenID and OAuth choices. Hopefully this can drive serious adoption
and we can work on building a more connected web.

------
aditya
Pretty cool. Perfect response to the Microsoft Social Connector
([http://blogs.msdn.com/outlook/archive/2009/11/18/announcing-...](http://blogs.msdn.com/outlook/archive/2009/11/18/announcing-
the-outlook-social-connector.aspx)) - which is typical Microsoft, no
marketplace, no details, I can't even find the SDK!

EDIT: of course - right after I praise them - I'm getting a 400 Bad Request on
any app that I try to add.

------
hexis
It's really interesting to watch Google ramp up their apps to get ready for
Chrome OS later this year. It really seems like they want to be ready to
answer a lot of objections before the machines are released.

------
markkoberlein
This is a smart move by Google. Hopefully, they will take this model and apply
it to an apps marketplace for consumers so that anyone with a Gmail account
can add third party apps to their Google account.

------
kuvkir
I'd like to see a lightweight project mgmt tool, something like basecamp
integrated into Google Apps.

~~~
rajuvegesna
Zoho Projects in integrated there. Similarly, there are other project mgmt
apps.

------
lenni
Lots of enterprise stuff! Are there any interesting apps for me as a consumer?

------
shill
Me-too-soft will have to follow up with their own enterprise app marketplace
now. But it will suck because they can't execute. My money is on Google
dominating this battle.

~~~
stingraycharles
You're forgetting the fact that there's already a very active market of addons
for Microsoft Office applications.

